
I'm sleeping alot less thanks to Airbnb - bbcbasic
http://www.pressreader.com/australia/wentworth-courier/20160127/282256664515050/TextView
======
bearded_goat
Off topic, but I really dislike that website design

~~~
bbcbasic
Sorry that was the best of the worst. The original source is a propitiatory
e-reader thing.

------
iokevins
In short, Sydney, Australia-based voyeur views the comings and goings of
Airbnb tenants, losing sleep, apparently, due to fears over property damage.

In my opinion, not worth the time/effort to read.

~~~
atom-x
Agreed, especially due to the inane way that the site's designers decided to
covert vertical scrolling to sideways scrolling.

------
autopov
Alot is not a word.

~~~
bbcbasic
Oops. I didn't allot enough attention when I typed that title in.

